# Grouper Trip Homosassa 12/20/08



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Made a trip down to Central Florida to spend Christmas with the inlaws. Spent Saturday 12/20 and Sunday 12/21 over in Homosassa to get in on some Grouper fishing. The trip out was slow and hampered due to pea soup fog, but we pushed on and got out to about 26 feet of water. Dropped some squid down and got a dozen small gags, and reds, nothing to write home about. The grunt bite was on so I decided to keep a few for live bait. Hooked a grunt on to my set up and within five minutes my rod doubled over. Pulled in a nice gag. We fished a few more spots and only came home with three keepers. I have only one pic of the first gag put in the boat, and a small red. (damn batteries). Enjoy the pics.

Gator Doc


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Well three in the cooler ain't so bad. And looks like ya had a good time doing it to. Thanks for posting and the pictures to.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

It was a blast, I need to get on some Grouper out here in P-Cola, just haven't been able to get to them....always hitting up on them endangered Red Snapper!!


----------

